# Why would anyone buy an Ipad?



## mtb211 (Dec 10, 2010)

I just looked up an Ipad, 32 GB( I hope its SSD) + Wifi 600 dollars, why would anyone buy one of these? Are these things selling... My boss asked me to look into them, I looked up the specs too.. doesnt seem to be very quick either, wouldnt you rather just get a laptop or netbook?


----------



## Dystopia (Dec 10, 2010)

Cause it's got teh 3gz (if you buy that version), and, cause, itz got teh touch screenz, and its like teh ipodz!!

-.-

I saw one at walmart and looked at it. Looked at the prices too. I'd rather get my netbook. If I am going to spend that kind of money, I'd probably get the same 11.6" Alienware "netbook" my friend has.

I can understand touch screen mp3 players, they're neat. Plus, for the amount I payed for my zune, which has 16GB, I'm hardly paying more than for a 16GB mp3 player, which doesn't look as nice.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 10, 2010)

mtb211 said:


> I just looked up an Ipad, 32 GB( I hope its SSD) + Wifi 600 dollars, why would anyone buy one of these? Are these things selling... My boss asked me to look into them, I looked up the specs too.. doesnt seem to be very quick either, wouldnt you rather just get a laptop or netbook?



iPads really aren't comparable to netbooks.  iPad is more of a multimedia device and eReader.  Yes it has SSD in it, they don't make HDs thin enough to fit into an iPad.  It also has Apple's own processor in it, which is based off of ARM architecture if I recall.

Netbooks are more like really low end laptops.   Personally, I don't really see myself owning an iPad personally, unless I completely automate my home with tech and have the iPad act as one giant controller to everything in my home, which they do have a software suite for.


----------



## Twist86 (Dec 10, 2010)

Some will argue how great it is but like all tech its worthless. Personally nothing I would do on a ipad I couldn't do with my hands. I would use it more as a "book" then anything else. Problem I have with that though is the bright screen really bugs my eyes after a while. Where reading off a book I can last 2+ hours before I need to stop.


----------



## Bramp (Dec 10, 2010)

bestbuy has them on display. and they work pretty fast with their music apps. also Ijustine has a review on youtube why she likes it. I can tell you it works way better then the Color nook did.. In fact, the nook was a joke compared to ipad.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 10, 2010)

I would never buy one, but if I was given one I'd use it on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## diduknowthat (Dec 10, 2010)

My friend got one for free and I've played with it a lot. It's basically a giant ipod...and it got boring after a while.


----------



## jimmymac (Dec 10, 2010)

people buy it because its so heavily supported, I can't think of another one in its class that has the same kind of support in terms of the amount of applications and such being created for it.

Thats not to say i'm a fan nor want one but I can understand its success. It doesn't have to be the most powerful, the fastest or the most intuitive, whilst its got the massive support from software creators it will be a success.

Its much like the old HTC V iPhone debate, sure HTC are making phones that are faster, more capable and with better OS etc but the iPhone has far more support in terms of its apps so its bound to have the popularity.


----------



## linkin (Dec 10, 2010)

No, I hate the damned things because it's advertised on every single piece of public transport as a "revolutionary" device and it makes me sick.


----------



## kinshipknight (Dec 10, 2010)

Because steve jobs blessed it with his divine steve powers!


----------



## Shane (Dec 10, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I would never buy one, but if I was given one I'd use it on a fairly regular basis.



I could not justify spending that amount of money on one,Theyre overpriced...like all of Apples products.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 10, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> I could not justify spending that amount of money on one,Theyre overpriced...like all of Apples products.



Can you explain to me how it is over priced?  It has SSD, IPS Screen, an Apple Engineered processor (which means they paid for all R&D) and really is a class of it's own compared to other consumer products.

While, I don't want one myself really, but how do you come to this conclusion?  Do you consider Mercedes Benz over priced?


----------



## Shane (Dec 10, 2010)

Its just my opinion,Everyone entitled to one right?

Take the 13-inch: 2.4GHz MacBook Pro,...that been the lowest model available on Apples Website currently.

Core 2 Duo (Outdated)
4gb of memory (1066mhz)
250gb hard drive 5400rpm (Small capacity & slow)
nvidia gforce 330m

Its outdated hardware,and they want £999 for it....i could go out tomorrow and buy me a high end gaming system,or a very good spec laptop for that.

Their newer Macbook pro with a i5,4gb ram and 500gb drive is 1,899, :/

I understand that they may have done loads of R&D...But for what you get it does not justify the price imo...Its just clever marketing done by apple...and stupid people people keep on paying...so apple will continue to charge OTT prices.

Like i said,Just my opinion.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 10, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Its just my opinion,Everyone entitled to one right?
> 
> Take the 13-inch: 2.4GHz MacBook Pro,...that been the lowest model available on Apples Website currently.
> 
> ...



Yeah I am not saying you are right or wrong, just asking.   Can you show me an example of a high end gaming laptop which is better?


----------



## Drenlin (Dec 10, 2010)

^ I think we've had that argument already, yeah? Asus's RoG series definitely matches them in quality.


----------



## Slacker7 (Dec 10, 2010)

Drenlin said:


> Asus's RoG series definitely matches them in quality.



:good: Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Tuffie (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't really see much real life purpose for them, other then try hard kids using them in some lame attempt to look cool and such.

But I think they'd make really cool POS and product information access points in stores. Does anyone know of them being used in this manner?


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 10, 2010)

i look at them as huge Ipod touches. I really like my ipod touch, i've had it for about a year now, and it has served me well.


----------



## Tuffie (Dec 10, 2010)

Why don't we quickly compare main product features, with an competing rival product.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Dec 11, 2010)

Drenlin said:


> ^ I think we've had that argument already, yeah? Asus's RoG series definitely matches them in quality.


And exceeds Apple and everything in tackiness. Not to mention they have the aesthetic quality of a brick. I love Asus products, but I couldn't buy anything with a 'Republic of Gamers' badge on it. Too much shame.


----------



## speedyink (Dec 11, 2010)

Shit, I know someone who paid like $1000 for his decked out iPad.  I just..I dunno.  I stopped thinking about it ages ago when it starting hurting my brain.


----------



## bengal85 (Dec 11, 2010)

I would buy it because it is a very portable device. It allows a lot of stuff to be done on it. it has a good sized screen for a tablet computer which I think is a big selling point for a lot of people.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Dec 11, 2010)

speedyink said:


> Shit, I know someone who paid like $1000 for his decked out iPad.  I just..I dunno.  I stopped thinking about it ages ago when it starting hurting my brain.


How do you deck out an iPad????


----------



## speedyink (Dec 11, 2010)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> How do you deck out an iPad????




Lol, he just bought the 64gb with 3g version.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 11, 2010)

Tuffie said:


> Does anyone know of them being used in this manner?



Instead of paper menus, I've read that some restaurants are giving their customers ipads to order off their menu. Instead of using binders and notebooks, salespeople create custom presentations on their ipads... just a few examples.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 11, 2010)

Drenlin said:


> ^ I think we've had that argument already, yeah? Asus's RoG series definitely matches them in quality.



Again, my point is the view being taken here is strictly on a hardware level.  Do you really think your every day applications you use take advantage of the newest hardware?  Do you think video games do?   Hardware is generally like a year or two ahead of software.

64bit OSes have been out for a very long time, and Windows and OS X finally migrated to 64bit.  Where are all the 64bit apps?

Where are all the games with full on DX10/DX11 support?

When people say, oh Macs use outdated hardware, remember they are a closed system designed and optimized to run on specific specs, and also the OS itself is a lot cleaner and way less bloat.


----------



## speedyink (Dec 11, 2010)

mep916 said:


> Instead of paper menus, I've read that some restaurants are giving their customers ipads to order off their menu.



I bet that's an easy way to jack up your prices.


----------



## TFT (Dec 11, 2010)

mep916 said:


> Instead of paper menus, I've read that some restaurants are giving their customers ipads to order off their menu. Instead of using binders and notebooks, salespeople create custom presentations on their ipads... just a few examples.



In that case I'd seriously think of doing a runner out the door with it.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Dec 11, 2010)

TFT said:


> In that case I'd seriously think of doing a runner out the door with it.


Silly TFT, of course they won't be having those in tea shoppes.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 11, 2010)

TFT said:


> In that case I'd seriously think of doing a runner out the door with it.



Don't you know that restaurants always have a cook that is also a kung fu master?   Just try and run out with it, and you'll get a flying dragon kick!


----------



## mep916 (Dec 11, 2010)

speedyink said:


> I bet that's an easy way to jack up your prices.



I'm pretty sure only expensive, fine dining establishments are using them. The example I read about was a wine bar actually. You won't find them at your local denny's lol.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 12, 2010)

mep916 said:


> I'm pretty sure only expensive, fine dining establishments are using them. The example I read about was a wine bar actually. You won't find them at your local denny's lol.



it is all a tax write off anyway.  I am sure fine dining restaurants drop $1,000s printing and binding their menus anyway, and I am sure the iPad wasn't all that much more expensive.

I bet they use them in Vegas too, not that I would know, but Vegas has some pretty high tech places to eat, drink, and gamble.


----------



## ganzey (Dec 12, 2010)

mep916 said:


> *Instead of paper menus, I've read that some restaurants are giving their customers ipads to order off their menu*. Instead of using binders and notebooks, salespeople create custom presentations on their ipads... just a few examples.



i can just see someone running off with one, or taking it in to the bathroonm......


----------



## speedyink (Dec 12, 2010)

mep916 said:


> I'm pretty sure only expensive, fine dining establishments are using them. The example I read about was a wine bar actually. You won't find them at your local denny's lol.



True that.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 12, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> it is all a tax write off anyway.  I am sure fine dining restaurants drop $1,000s printing and binding their menus anyway, and I am sure the iPad wasn't all that much more expensive.



hahaha paper menus can't be that expensive! You're talking like thick paper, some fancy font and black print, or even color print with some images? With leather folding, perhaps some metal or even precious metal binding (24k gold LOL)? Then you laminate the paper. Maybe $100 per menu (with the gold, high estimate, I've no idea ). 

On the flip side, say you need 20 ipads, for example, to service each table of customers, you're talking an upfront $10k expense + tax (if applicable), unless you can get some type of bulk order discount from a retailer or Apple itself (unlikely I'm guessing). Sure, it's a write-off, but how many establishments have the cash to put that upfront? I'm not trying to troll or create a phony argument, just saying... I'd think only high-end establishments would put up that kind of money, and they're prolly only doing it to separate themselves from their equally high end competition. It's a great marketing idea, but I don't think you can claim its as cost effective as producing your typical restaurant menu. I'd bet that restaurateurs would even call it expensive and foolish, unless you know your market and calculate that they'd pay for that type of service. 

What I'd do, If I managed this type of restaurant, if you want an iPad, you pay an additional 20% on top of your bill.  Customers, if they didn't already own one, would pay for it imo. If it's a successful restaurant, maybe you get Apple to contribute the iPads, and they write it off as their own marketing costs, and you help them with advertising the device. A lot of different ways to go about it I suppose. 



tlarkin said:


> I bet they use them in Vegas too, not that I would know, but Vegas has some pretty high tech places to eat, drink, and gamble.



Right, I haven't been either, but that would be one of the spots I'd expect to see that, regardless of costs.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 12, 2010)

well I was thinking 1 iPad per a table versus 2 to 6 menus...  I figure one table of menus, leather bound, probably comes out to several hundred dollars.  I just had an old book rebound recently and the cheapest binding I could get was $20.  No idea how the pricing works when it is in bulk for a business, but I am assuming that if a place buys iPads for menus, they are probably going to put one per a table.


----------



## speedyink (Dec 13, 2010)

mep916 said:


> hahaha paper menus can't be that expensive! You're talking like thick paper, some fancy font and black print, or even color print with some images? With leather folding, perhaps some metal or even precious metal binding (24k gold LOL)? Then you laminate the paper. Maybe $100 per menu (with the gold, high estimate, I've no idea ).
> 
> On the flip side, say you need 20 ipads, for example, to service each table of customers, you're talking an upfront $10k expense + tax (if applicable), unless you can get some type of bulk order discount from a retailer or Apple itself (unlikely I'm guessing). Sure, it's a write-off, but how many establishments have the cash to put that upfront? I'm not trying to troll or create a phony argument, just saying... I'd think only high-end establishments would put up that kind of money, and they're prolly only doing it to separate themselves from their equally high end competition. It's a great marketing idea, but I don't think you can claim its as cost effective as producing your typical restaurant menu. I'd bet that restaurateurs would even call it expensive and foolish, unless you know your market and calculate that they'd pay for that type of service.
> 
> ...



You are right, I worked at a print shop at one point and it is definitely much cheaper than $500 per menu

I would also assume like Tlarkin that less would be used, though I personally think 1 per table wouldn't be enough.  Ideally it would be one per every 2-3 chairs, depending on table size.  So at a third less (optimistic, should be closer to half) that would be the equivalent to $166 per menu. Still around 3 times more than the print, but I can definitely see a higher class establishment spending that.

Though like you said to help with the expense, you could charge a percentage over top of each meal for whoever needs to use one, and just offer 'discounts' to people who already own one.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 13, 2010)

well, I was thinking along the lines of, a restaurant that seats 200 people, would have to have 200 menus, one for each person.

Lets say, that they decide to get an iPad for every 3 people they can seat, that means they would need 200/3 ipads, which is roughly 67 rounding up.  At $499 each that runs out to be $33,433.00.   

Now lets say each menu is printed on nice parchment paper, with multi color ink, like the metallic inks, and is leather bound in pure real leather.  I am going to just guess at how much this costs.   I will also bundle in a wine menu and drink menu, which are also usually separate and also leather bound.  I am going to say you have to have 200 menus + 100 drink menus, and the cost would be $150 for the menu, and $75 for the drink menu.   So, $150 * 200 = $30,000.00 on the dot, and the drink menus 100 @ $75 each are going to cost $7,500, which brings the total cost to $37,500.00

Which is actually slightly more expensive than running 1/3 iPads.   Now, when I say fine dining, I mean it is going to cost over $150 per a person, easily.   I have been to some entry level fine dining restaurants and I dropped $85 or so on my meal and drinks.   

Now if the restaurant decides to go with 1 iPad for every two people the cost is $49,000.00 which is about $10k over the cost of their menus.  However when you are paying $150 to $300 per a meal, one meal pays for the iPad or printing costs of the menus.

I have seen places that actually install LCD screens near your table that just show the menu in an interactive power point.


----------



## brian (Dec 13, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> well, I was thinking along the lines of, a restaurant that seats 200 people, would have to have 200 menus, one for each person.
> 
> Lets say, that they decide to get an iPad for every 3 people they can seat, that means they would need 200/3 ipads, which is roughly 67 rounding up.  At $499 each that runs out to be $33,433.00.
> 
> ...



Hmm thats a good idea.. Plus you can argue that you can cut the amount of waitresses needed because they can order right from the device and pay for it too.

The down side, no one wants to loose their job over technology, and they can be stolen*.

But I do like that Idea. I would love to go to a restaurant that has that setup.


On another note. I also was thinking of an ipad for flights. Living in Cali and going to school in Virginia means a lot of travailing. Planes also have the worst setup for laptops and makes it hard to watch a movie or do anything. an I pad would be powerful yet small enough for me to do what I want on a plane..


----------



## ecyor07 (Dec 13, 2010)

waste of money...


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 13, 2010)

brian said:


> Hmm thats a good idea.. Plus you can argue that you can cut the amount of waitresses needed because they can order right from the device and pay for it too.
> 
> The down side, no one wants to loose their job over technology, and they can be stolen*.
> 
> ...



I have a set of friends that all work for the same company.  Their jobs require them to travel, and they travel to Korea and Germany as well as all over the USA all the time.  They all own iPads.  On a 10 hour flight your battery isn't going to last that long, but on an iPad it will.  A few of them are comic book fans, and have the Marvel app, or whatever app it is that allows them to download and read new comic books.    

Of course it doesn't replace their laptops at all when they are actually working, but they all seem to love their iPads.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 13, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> Lets say, that they decide to get an iPad for every 3 people they can seat, that means they would need 200/3 ipads, which is roughly 67 rounding up.  At $499 each that runs out to be $33,433.00.



I was thinking one ipad per table, or dining party, so if your math is correct on the menus, then, in my scenario, I suppose iPads would be cheaper. Still find it hard to believe that menus would be so expensive but I'm sure it's possible. 



tlarkin said:


> I have seen places that actually install LCD screens near your table that just show the menu in an interactive power point.



Dude, back in 07, MS told us we'd all be using Surface technology for this by now. 

Still haven't seen a Surface in any restaurant, bar, hotel, shop, etc... I know they're out there... somewhere. Well I suppose that device you used was prolly running windows if it was a powerpoint. that's close I guess.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 13, 2010)

Real leather is not cheap.  Expensive paper is not cheap.  A long time ago when I was a teenager I worked in a copy center.  Not one that printed high end menus, but just mass copies of anything you wanted.   For us to print, fold, bind and staple something cheap it was like $5 bucks per an item.  That is small print, a few pages, but if you ordered in extreme bulk you could knock it down to like $3.

I have no clue what a fine dining menu costs, but I am sure by the time you add in all the costs, plus labor to have it made I can see it costing over $100 per a menu.  I mean if you meal is going to cost $200, then having the menu cost that, doesn't really surprise me.

I guess it just really depends on the menu you are going after.  The leather menu covers by them self seem to be at least $30.

http://www.restaurantequipmentsolutions.com/RSCH-LTH-3V55X85.html

http://www.restaurantequipmentsolutions.com/RSCH-7005-12X8-12.html

Paper can range from anywhere from a fraction of cent per a piece up to 10s of dollars per a piece.  Depending on weight, quality, texture.  Do you have something raised on it, to make it look fancy?

http://www.menushoppe.com/home/mnu/page_124/blank_menu_papers.html?rid=base

I would assume the fancy parchment paper which is $18.00 for 100 sheets when purchased 20+ sets of 100 sheets.  Say the menu is 5 pages, so 5*200 is 1000 total.  Plus the drink menu (now this can be very long if they have a huge wine selection, it will categorized by type, and by year) is lets say for just argument's sake also 5 pages, which is 500 more sheets needed.  So, 1,500 sheets total, does not even begin to scrape the 20,000 sheet price drop, which puts the price at $22 per 100.   So, 1500 x $22 is $33,000.

So, 300 leather binders is going to run you @ $40 each $12,000, plus $330 for paper, now we need to figure out printing costs, ink cost, and any thing else.  Like having the restaurant logo embroidered on the leather bound menu.

I don't have access to the costs of these things handy, but lets say gold foil printing is going to cost you $10 per a menu, the actual print job itself will be $1 per a sheet, to have the logo stamped on the leather binding is another $10, the labor cost of printing them is (guessing here) $500, and of course since these are fancy menus with fancy fonts there needs to be some sort of design done to it, like in Adobe Illustrator or something, so the labor costs go up.  Plus commission an artist to design something fancy for the menu.  I am going to say, $500?

300 logos stamped on the leather = $3,000.00
gold foil print $10 per a menu =  $3,000.00
$1 per a page 5 pages * 300 menus = $1,500.00
labor to print = $500.00
artist commission = $500.00
300 leather bound binders for menus = $12,000.00
cost of fancy paper = $33,000.00.00
Total = $53,500.00
cost per menu = $178.33

67 iPads = $33,433.00
100 iPads = $49,900.00

Trust me, when you are spending 150 to 400 per a meal per a person at a fine dining restaurant they are going to buy the most expensive stuff to make their menu look good.  The high end critics will judge them on such things.  With millions of dollars invested at times it doesn't surprise me menus for a 200 person restaurant can cost over $50k.


----------



## mtb211 (Dec 13, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I would never buy one, but if I was given one I'd use it on a fairly regular basis.



I feel the same way


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 15, 2010)

It seems that there is an app for wine lists, and according to my research it has boosted wine sales 11%.   People can see high quality photos, read about the wine in question, and probably get wine matched and all of that via the app.

http://www.tuaw.com/2010/09/17/ipad-wine-list-boosts-sales-in-high-end-restaurants/

Pretty interesting how technology changes some businesses.


----------



## lbtriggerman (Dec 16, 2010)

Heh, I thought these IPads were just created for reading online/digital books.  :0)  Hmm, if you have excess money, one will probably buy one though it can not replace the use of a good laptop.  Bottom line, I'm not thinking of buying one either.


----------



## Quiltface (Dec 16, 2010)

A tablet would be nice but I cant see myself paying alot of money for something like that...
this intrigues me though

https://www.alwaysinnovating.com/products/smartbook.htm


----------



## Dramen (Dec 19, 2010)

I could buy a small car for the price of an ipad in New Zealand, it's around $1,014.53 USD.  That's pretty expensive for something the cat would probably sleep on and you would think with all the billions Steve Jobs is making he would buy a decent pair of pants instead of turning up to conferences in poor fitting jeans


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dramen said:


> I could buy a small car for the price of an ipad in New Zealand, it's around $1,014.53 USD.  That's pretty expensive for something the cat would probably sleep on and you would think with all the billions Steve Jobs is making he would buy a decent pair of pants instead of turning up to conferences in poor fitting jeans


Where are you looking? The iPad starts at $799 NZD which is about $590 USD...


----------



## Dramen (Dec 19, 2010)

Ethan3.14159 said:
			
		

> Where are you looking? The iPad starts at $799 NZD which is about $590 USD...



Noel Leeming and they start at $814, I was quoting the iPad 3G + Wi-Fi 64GB. http://www.noelleeming.co.nz/appleipad

The Apple Store also starts them at $814... http://store.apple.com/nz/browse/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad?mco=OTY2ODA0NQ


----------



## russb (Dec 22, 2010)

Myrek thats a good photo of your face.


----------



## Quiltface (Dec 22, 2010)

that is nasty.

back to the ipads as menu's, that reminds me of (and i know im going on a tangent here) microsoft's surface idea.  The coffee table, i think that would be a cool thing to have in a restaurant.  order from your table, pay at your table, play games while you wait, request refills etc... it would take away from the waiter  but i think it is a good idea... I see that being the best environment for that product, however it would be cool to have one in your house as your actual coffee table..i cant see the price being right.

tablets as waiter pads would be a good idea; though not one for menus those would get stolen so fast.  all the waiter would have to do is click the table... click what they want and send to the kitchen and then when the food is ready it can "page" his tablet.


----------



## bkribbs (Dec 22, 2010)

I wouldn't. I love my iPod touch and use it for email and like a portable computer sometimes, but if you are going to spend that much and have to carry around something that large, I would by far prefer to just buy a nice laptop.


----------



## Swedgen (Jan 20, 2011)

brian said:


> *On another note. I also was thinking of an ipad for flights*. Living in Cali and going to school in Virginia means a lot of travailing. Planes also have the worst setup for laptops and makes it hard to watch a movie or do anything. an I pad would be powerful yet small enough for me to do what I want on a plane..



There are two people I know that have iPads, and both have to travel quite frequently interstate for work. Generally Melbourne to Sydney, also to Canberra, Brisbane etc. One works in sales, the other is a technical consultant. They've each said yes, you can do more proper content authoring with a laptop, but for plane travel, the iPad is far more convenient, and has been noted the battery lasts longer too.


----------



## Brucew0619 (Jan 20, 2011)

I got my iPod Touch 4G, so I don't need to get iPad


----------



## predicament (Jan 20, 2011)

kinshipknight said:


> Because steve jobs blessed it with his divine steve powers!



shame those 'powers' can't prevent him from perishing from cancer


----------



## Tayl (Jan 20, 2011)

Why did I buy an iPad? Because I have the money to burn on one for the hell of it and it appealed to me at the time of wanting a new gizmo.



Quiltface said:


> back to the ipads as menu's, that reminds me of (and i know im going on a tangent here) microsoft's surface idea.  The coffee table, i think that would be a cool thing to have in a restaurant.  order from your table, pay at your table, play games while you wait, request refills etc... it would take away from the waiter  but i think it is a good idea... I see that being the best environment for that product, however it would be cool to have one in your house as your actual coffee table..i cant see the price being right.



Another great way to eliminate high volumes of employment positions across the globe. And, of course, to make people yet more anti-social in society. I quite like the fact that when I go out I have a person wait on me. Makes for the whole experience of eating out at half decent places. Now, it would be cool to have the table at home with the ability to fine tune it to control the lights, TV, fire and what not.


----------



## Comp_Newb (Jan 21, 2011)

At the end of the day its a giant ipod. That is what i tell everyone. It does do more and you can see more than the average ipod touch but is it really worth paying $500 more than a ipod touch for a bigger screen?


----------

